# Nexus 5 support SVLTE?



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does the Nexus 5 support SVLTE?


----------



## motcher41 (Dec 19, 2011)

I had LTE until I went to call. It clicked down to H

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

short answer, NO (stock anyway, perhaps it can be turned on in custom ROMs. the snapdragon 800 does support it)


----------



## mybook4 (Aug 11, 2011)

Probably depends on your network. For TMobile in the US (by me), it seems the answer is no.

I just switched to TMo. I'm noticed the switch from LTE to HSPA when I'm in a phone call. TMo operates LTE on Band 4 and HSPA on Band 2 by me. Phone calls are over Band 2, and, as far as i know, voice is supported over UMTS/HSPA (Iu-CS interface to the circuit switched domain), so it would make sense to have data and voice occur over the same band. Less radio connection needed and HSPA speeds are still very good.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

